# Designer Bug



## Donde (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 12, 2019)

Very nice pic and a cool looking bug.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Donde (Oct 13, 2019)

Turns out it's a _Cephalobarus macrocephalus_ in the long nosed weevil group.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice shot.........


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 14, 2019)

wow ..designer bug is right..lol


----------



## davholla (Oct 20, 2019)

Very nice, how did you get an ID?


----------



## Donde (Oct 20, 2019)

A forum called Daves Garden.


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 21, 2019)

Super cool macro shot.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice clear shot.


----------



## primefactor123 (Feb 9, 2020)

Luvvit!


----------

